# The older I get the more I realize my parents are uneducated and close minded.



## Bobby1 (Jul 5, 2014)

I don't talk to my parents but when I do, they yell and argue about everything I say. So I refuse to talk to them on the phone unless I have to.

This has been going on for 25 years and I can't take this whiny, *****y nit picking that my parents do. It is like when I am out in public doing something I can hear my mom or dad's voice in the back in my mind of ***** nit picking.

To keep my sanity I can't deal with my parents anymore.

How is your relationship with your parents/family?


----------



## The Radiant Hero (Jul 20, 2014)

I do get along with mine, but sometimes, they can irritate me so much.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

I realized this when i discovered that both my parents believed everything in the bible was fact


----------



## DPRK (Feb 11, 2014)

I see what you mean, OP. This is why I can't really stand my parents... My mom isn't so bad, she just doesn't have common sense, and I don't understand her reasoning for doing certain things.

My dad on the other hand, I cannot stand because he comes off as a douchebag. His sense of humor is... Idk how to describe it. He's just an ***, and he's rude. One of the worst things he does is if he is showing me something, he tells me to look repeatedly, as if I'm not capable of paying attention. He really irritates me.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I like my parents.


----------



## HellishNights (Jul 18, 2014)

My mother is a religious fanatic who rants and picks fights constantly about politics, religion, my cat, my introversion, _everything_. My dad doesn't really argue much, and that's the problem. He just lets her go crazy about this and that, then when she leaves he turns around to me and *****es about her, as though he has a right to when he does nothing to help the situation. My mother is a lazy layabout who doesn't bother cooking or cleaning her messes (which _I_ then have to do, since I am more mature and responsible, apparently), and my dad won't even microwave something if he's hungry, instead pulling me away from whatever I was doing to cook for him. Seriously, he picked me up early from my night out with my friends so I could cook dinner for him. There was a few times when I was so stressed about school, homework, and projects that when he asked me "what's for dinner?" I just walked into a different room and cried.


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

I was going to complain about how immature my parents can be, but reading these cases has me thinking I'm extremely lucky.


----------



## HellishNights (Jul 18, 2014)

Richard Pawgins said:


> I realized this when i discovered that both my parents believed everything in the bible was fact


My mother believes that at one point in time people actually lived as long as Methuselah and that giants really did exist, apparently with fossil evidence and everything, but dinosaur fossils were implanted into the Earth by the devil to test out faith.


----------



## Bobby1 (Jul 5, 2014)

HellishNights said:


> My mother believes that at one point in time people actually lived as long as Methuselah and that giants really did exist, apparently with fossil evidence and everything, but dinosaur fossils were implanted into the Earth by the devil to test out faith.


There is no excuse for anyone to believe in the ridiculous Bible stories... YET my own mom and dad are two of those. My dad is one of those people that has stories of nonsense to twist the truth to fit his warped, misguided thinking - WHICH IS A FAILURE of the education system and 'church bs' - 50 years ago.

It is offensive that my own mom and dad are both idiots yet they think they are very smart. But they think the same about me. They think I am wrong.

I THINK OF THE PEOPLE I WENT TO SCHOOL WITH, (MANY WERE MORONS) - THOSE PEOPLE HAVE JOBS AND KIDS NOW. This is when I started to rethink my own parents thinking.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

HellishNights said:


> My mother believes that at one point in time people actually lived as long as Methuselah and that giants really did exist, apparently with fossil evidence and everything, but dinosaur fossils were implanted into the Earth by the devil to test out faith.


I think the devil planted your mum here to test your patience


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

Bobby1 said:


> There is no excuse for anyone to believe in the ridiculous Bible stories... YET my own mom and dad are two of those. My dad is one of those people that has stories of nonsense to twist the truth to fit his warped, misguided thinking - WHICH IS A FAILURE of the education system and 'church bs' - 50 years ago.
> 
> It is offensive that my own mom and dad are both idiots yet they think they are very smart. But they think the same about me. They think I am wrong.
> 
> I THINK OF THE PEOPLE I WENT TO SCHOOL WITH, (MANY WERE MORONS) - THOSE PEOPLE HAVE JOBS AND KIDS NOW. This is when I started to rethink my own parents thinking.


I think there's a lot of fear in religious communities. It's something you are (many times) brought up with, and thinking in any way that conflicts with the teachings of the bible is very difficult to do ._. It's tough for a lot of people to break out of, and I think pride also plays a part in that. Many, many factors-- that is, it's not simple enough to call throw out the word 'morons...'


----------



## HellishNights (Jul 18, 2014)

markwalters2 said:


> I think the devil planted your mum here to test your patience


I know. Her church now believes that the end is _very_ near because they've now been around for one hundred years (which really isn't all that impressive, what with the much older churches). The only smart thing they did was not put a date to it, and instead leave the 'near' part ambiguous.


----------



## CopingStrong (Jan 14, 2013)

Parent have this inapt way of getting your nerves. For the most part I love dealing with the family; Mom, Dad and two sisters. But certain things I don't talk to them about because they're set in their ways. Pick you battles (debates) wisely.


----------



## Bobby1 (Jul 5, 2014)

Trying to fix the world is futile.

fu·tile
ˈfyo͞otl,-ˌtil/Submit
adjective
incapable of producing any useful result; pointless.
"a futile attempt to keep fans from mounting the stage"
synonyms:	fruitless, vain, pointless, useless, ineffectual, ineffective, inefficacious, to no effect, of no use, in vain, to no avail, unavailing; unsuccessful, failed, thwarted; unproductive, barren, unprofitable, abortive; impotent, hollow, empty, forlorn, idle, hopeless; archaicbootless
"*they piled on thousands of sandbags in a futile attempt to hold back the river*"


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Eh, I really don't like my mom. She's very narrow minded and rude. She is constantly angry or depressed about something. 

My dad is okay I guess. Not the best. He can be funny and nice, but most of the time he is kinda angry. He hates being married to my mom, and if he could make it on his own, I'm sure they would be divorced in no time. 

Since my parents have always hated each other, I've just gotten used to their negative and angry attitudes.


----------



## HellishNights (Jul 18, 2014)

TheFather said:


> Eh, I really don't like my mom. She's very narrow minded and rude. She is constantly angry or depressed about something.
> 
> My dad is okay I guess. Not the best. He can be funny and nice, but most of the time he is kinda angry. He hates being married to my mom, and if he could make it on his own, I'm sure they would be divorced in no time.
> 
> Since my parents have always hated each other, I've just gotten used to their negative and angry attitudes.


That's how my parents are. My dad says that my mother has become what he divorced his ex-wife for, and I'm pretty sure he would have divorced her too if she wouldn't get half of his retirement. Always get a prenup, man.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

Interestingly, my parents (now deceased), were uneducated but very open-minded. I think if they had opportunities like I had, they would certainly have gone to University.
They were very non-judgemental, and allowed all kinds of people to visit our house. I believe my father especially had an instinctive spirituality about being kind and generous to his fellow man/woman. he was also a President of a charitable organisation for over 20 years.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm probably just uneducated but I think "Closed-minded" sounds more natural.

Is the store open? If it isn't, it must be closed. Not close.


----------



## Bobby1 (Jul 5, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm probably just uneducated but I think "Closed-minded" sounds more natural.
> 
> Is the store open? If it isn't, it must be closed. Not close.


So what?

close-minded - The Free Dictionary
www.thefreedictionary.com/close-minded
close-mind·ed (kl s m n d d, kl z -) or closed-mind·ed (kl zd -). adj. Intolerant of the beliefs and opinions of others; stubbornly unreceptive to new ideas.
Urban Dictionary: close minded
www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?...close+minded
Urban Dictionary
Someone that does not try to view something in the opposite way. close-minded is when you beleive in something or in someone and your mind will stay closed .


----------



## Bobby1 (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm not a little kid in school, so what is your point? You seem to be the one that is wrong anyway. Who cares?

Close-minded | Define Close-minded at Dictionary.com
dictionary.reference.com/browse/close-minded
Dictionary.com
Close-minded definition at Dictionary.com, a free online dictionary with pronunciation, synonyms and translation. Look it up now!
close-minded - Macmillan Dictionary
www.macmillandictionary.com/.../close-...
Macmillan English Dictionaries
Define close-minded in American English. What is close-minded? close-minded meaning and more by Macmillan Dictionary.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Bobby1 said:


> So what?
> 
> Someone that does not try to view something in the opposite way. close-minded is when you beleive in something or in someone and your mind will stay closed .


 I still think "closed" sounds better.

That's what.


----------



## Bobby1 (Jul 5, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I still think "closed" sounds better.
> 
> That's what.


You don't say OPENED do you?

He was OPEN minded. She was CLOSE minded.

According to you - He was OPENED minded. She was CLOSED minded.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Bobby1 said:


> You don't say OPENED do you?
> 
> He was OPEN minded. She was CLOSE minded.
> 
> According to you - He was OPENED minded. She was CLOSED minded.


 Is the store opened or open? 

Relax. I'm just messing around. But I always thought close-minded sounded weird.


----------



## Bobby1 (Jul 5, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Is the store opened or open?
> 
> Relax. I'm just messing around. But I always thought close-minded sounded weird.


How many dictionaries do you want?

close-minded - thesaurus entry
View dictionary entry for close-minded
What are red words?
ADJECTIVE
not willing to try new things or consider other opinions
American English synonyms or related words for this sense of close-minded
Words used to describe someone who is stubborn and narrow-minded: stubborn, narrow, conservative, intolerant, narrow-minded, opinionated, inflexible, closed, rigid, bloody-minded... more

http://www.macmillandictionary.com/us/thesaurus/american/close-minded


----------

